
TextIQ Raises $12.6M - aginovski
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/19/textiq-a-machine-learning-platform-for-parsing-sensitive-corporate-data-raises-12-6m/
======
raphtheb
It feels weird to see yourself hitting HN! I have joined Text IQ quite
recently and it has been a great experience thus far. Cool tech with smart yet
humble people.

Oh and a small correction, it is spelled Text IQ. With the space!

